# CD-RW not recognized by K3B, Need Help, Very Frustrated

## ralphdewitt

Hi All: 

This is the  last major hardware problem I have with this install and I just have run out of knowledge and ideas as to what might be wrong and what needs to be fixed. In previous threads and messages I have seen individuals state that both idecd and idscsi could be configured into the kernel. I have both configured in. Others have stated that only one can be configured in the other needs to be a module. 

I have also seen messages that state the option that is passed to the kernel in grub needs to be hdc=ide-scsi, hdd=ide-scsi. I have both in my grub kernel line. Others have stated that the option should be in the form of hdc=scsi.

My DVD and CD-RW work correctly from my Desktop icons, which are attached to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 and /dev/cdroms/cdrom1.

K3B sees the DVD, but refuses to see the cd-rw, even when manually pointed to. The command cdrecord -scanbus comes back with cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

My devfsconfig file is :

# Sample /etc/devfsd.conf configuration file.

# Richard Gooch  <rgooch@atnf.csiro.au>		3-JUL-2000

#

# The Gentoo Linux Team - http://www.gentoo.org/

#     - Many fixes, etc

#

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/devfsd.conf,v 1.13 2002/12/01 08:52:55 azarah Exp $

# Enable full compatibility mode for old device names. You may comment these

# out if you don't use the old device names. Make sure you know what you're

# doing!

REGISTER        .*           MKOLDCOMPAT

UNREGISTER      .*           RMOLDCOMPAT

# You may comment out the above and uncomment the following if you've

# configured your system to use the original "new" devfs names or the really

# new names

#REGISTER       vc/.*        MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     vc/.*        RMOLDCOMPAT

#REGISTER       pty/.*       MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     pty/.*       RMOLDCOMPAT

#REGISTER       misc         MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     misc         RMOLDCOMPAT

# You may comment these out if you don't use the original "new" names

REGISTER        .*           MKNEWCOMPAT

UNREGISTER      .*           RMNEWCOMPAT

# Enable module autoloading. You may comment this out if you don't use

# autoloading

LOOKUP          .*           MODLOAD

# Uncomment the following if you want to set the group to "tty" for the

# pseudo-tty devices. This is necessary so that mesg(1) can later be used to

# enable/disable talk requests and wall(1) messages.

REGISTER        ^pty/s.*     PERMISSIONS -1.tty  0600

REGISTER        ^pts/.*      PERMISSIONS -1.tty  0600

# Uncomment this if you want permissions to be saved and restored

# NB: Do NOT change the following!

# Do not do this for pseudo-terminal devices

REGISTER        ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

CHANGE          ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

CREATE          ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

DELETE          ^pt[sy]      IGNORE

REGISTER        .*           COPY    /lib/dev-state/$devname $devpath

CHANGE          .*           COPY    $devpath /lib/dev-state/$devname

CREATE          .*           COPY    $devpath /lib/dev-state/$devname

DELETE          .*           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink /lib/dev-state/$devname

RESTORE         /lib/dev-state

# You can force default like this :

# PERMISSIONS owner_and_group access_mode

# Video4Linux devices

REGISTER       v4l/.*       PERMISSIONS root.video 660

# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

# Uncomment this to let PAM manage devfs

#REGISTER        .*           CFUNCTION /lib/security/pam_console_apply_devfsd.so pam_console_apply_single $devpath

# Autoload the sg module if generic scsi driver compiled as module.

#LOOKUP          ^sg$      MODLOAD ACTION sg

# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg0

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

REGISTER        ^sg0$	    PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

REGISTER	^usb/scanner0	 PERMISSIONS root.scanner 660

# General note for the following auto creation of symlinks:

#

#    If you change the device that the symlink points to,

#    you should also remove the symlink before restarting

#    devfsd

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

#LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

#REGISTER        ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

#UNREGISTER      ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

# NOTE: We add the fully qualified path here, else some apps

#       have problems to resolve the true device (drip comes to mind)

LOOKUP          ^dvd$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${mntpnt}/cdroms/cdrom0 dvd

REGISTER        ^cdroms/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${devpath} dvd

UNREGISTER      ^cdroms/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr0 cdrw

REGISTER        ^sr1$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER      ^sr1$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

# Create /dev/mouse

LOOKUP          ^mouse$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink misc/psaux mouse

REGISTER        ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname mouse

UNREGISTER      ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink mouse

# Manage USB mouse

REGISTER        ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

REGISTER        ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

# Support additional config installed by packages ...

INCLUDE /etc/devfs.d

# devfsd.conf ends here

My fstab is:

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.10 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime		1 1

/dev/hda3		/		reiserfs	noatime			0 0

/dev/hda2		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/hda4		/home		reiserfs	noatime			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro,user		0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1	/mnt/cdrw	iso9660		noauto,ro,user		0 0

/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto,user		0 0

proc			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). Adding the following

# line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will use almost no

#  memory if not populated with files)

tmpfs			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults     0 0

My Mtab file is:

/dev/hda3 / reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

none /dev devfs rw 0 0

tmpfs /mnt/.init.d tmpfs rw,mode=0644,size=2048k 0 0

/dev/hda4 /home reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0

tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1 /mnt/cdrw iso9660 ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=ralph 0 0

Can anyone see what is wrong? Can anyone help get the CD-RW working? I have just run out of ideas to try and knowledge. Thanks for your help.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## yokem55

In your kernel you need have support for ide-scsi emulation under the ide stuff, and then you also need scsi support as well as scsi generic and scsi cdrom support.

----------

## ralphdewitt

Yes all the proper support is compiled into the kernel with ide-scsi compiled as a module.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gibbo

Have you set "hdx=ide-scsi" in your grub.conf or lilo.conf?

Without this the ide-scsi module won't load and your CD-RW won't be detected.

Nick.

----------

## ralphdewitt

Yes hdc=ide-scsi and hdd=ide-scsi are in the kernel line of grub.

----------

## ljkopen

The newest CDRECORD has IDE:ATAPI burning support.  This works in conjunction with the kernel version 2.4.20.

I'm guessing that /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 and /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 are currently linked to /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd and /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd ? instead of /dev/scsi/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd and /dev/scsi/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd ?

If so, and you still want to use SCSI-over-IDE commands to the ATAPI drive ( I think this is really what k3b wants, maybe not you ) ; I think you have to change the hdc= and hdd= parameters to:

hdc=no-cdrom or something.

I don't remember exactly and it's late an I will be sleeping soon.  You can also fix this by removing the IDE-ATAPI drivers out your kernel compile, or (if compiled as a module) don't load the module at startup.  Either of these prevents your hdc and hdd assignment from capturing the scsi emulation, because IDE is loaded first or something.

To see if you are using the newest cdrecord command try:

cdrecord -scanbus --dev=ATAPI

If you get back a favorable result then the IDE-ATAPI driver is running you CD bruner and not the SCSI generic driver.

----------

## ralphdewitt

Hello All:

Thank You all for your help with this problem. I have solved it by recompiling my kernel and making ide-cd, ide-scsi, generic scsi (sg) and sr-mod modules, and adding ide-scsi, sg, and sr_mod to /etc/modules.autoload. This works, do not ask why it did not work when ide-cd was a module and all else was compiled in. I am just happy to get it working. Thanks very much.  :Very Happy: 

----------

